# UK low quantity babysafe printers or home printing



## dyl2016 (Jul 30, 2016)

I've genuinely researched this so much but I just can't seem to find an affordable method to print my designs on to t-shirts or baby clothes in the UK.

From my research I think I'm best looking at Oeko tex class one to make sure the products are babysafe. But I seem to be coming out at £10 ish per item which will mean designer prices for the customer. Is this the only way to get low quantities? Just received some zazzle t-shirts I got with a mega deal but at regular prices it's the same story.

I thought I'd found baby safe heat seal transfers I could do myself, but when the info came to through I wasn't confident in its safety. I dont know what standards shops in the UK adhere to generally but I'd prefer my items to be safe!

Anyone printing baby items in the UK? Or selling designs instead?


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

I did the same kind of project for mother care brand , for safety they always done a quality check from the lab and uppon that lab report they confirm either the product been accepted or rejected. I did only one project because their quantities always higher and the process of confirmatiom always slow. They not confirm one time but check three time . 35000 pcs in 45 days was very much tough for me to manage.

So if your vendor can gave you se kind of lab reports upon those reports you can decide either its beem safe or not.

All the best. Every professional vendor can gave you certified lab reports easily. 

Sent from my QMobile Z8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We do onsies, bibs, shirts etc for kids and they are all dye sub on polyester.
Cant get better, cant get safer. cant get easier or quicker. downside? cant print on darker than light ash.
Costs? around 50-75p per print


----------



## dyl2016 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! Do you do dye sub at home? Im at that stage where I don't want to invest too much till I have an idea I'm on the right track might not have the choice though.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You can dye sub on the kitchen table.
laptop, A4 Ricoh running Sawgrass inks and an A4 press. I dye sub on demand at our place, we scan the kids drawing, print it press it and it's on their back in ten minutes.
The 3110 Ricoh only goes A4 so there is no point in going huge with a press, and an A4 copes with flat stuff up to A4 Slates.


----------

